# Uber now has a 'taxi like' light bar



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

Uber has patented a light to go on top of cars that can signal to customers when their ride is arriving.

_The patent was first filed in May 2014, but was only granted to Uber on January 3. It describes a light bar that sits on top of Uber cars, with a colour-changing section that can be controlled by the passenger's app. The patent also describes how the entire bar could light up, and passengers could select different patterns._

_It's all meant to make it easier to identify which Uber is your car, and to show passengers the difference between an Uber and a regular car on the road. _

http://www.businessinsider.com.au/uber-patented-a-light-up-sign-to-go-on-top-of-cars-2017-1


----------



## offline4SURGE (Oct 9, 2016)

Taxi/2

Slowly slowly


----------



## pajala (Apr 24, 2016)

heading that way


----------

